# New slippers from the EOC Budapest show



## Ruli (Apr 16, 2012)

From Yih Cheng Orchids (Taiwan)
Paph. armeniacum x Paph. rothschildianum




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

From Waterorchids (Taiwan)
Paph. Yang-Ji Diamond
(Prince Edward of York x Paph. anitum)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Paph. In Charm Delophyllum
(Paph. glaucophyllum x Paph. vietnamense)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Paph. rothschildianum
(He wrote the clonal name, but I didn't ask for the paper, thinking it's on the label. But the label is missing, I'll send him an e-mail about the name...)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Paph. henryanum




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 16, 2012)

Great healthy plants!


----------



## Ruli (Apr 16, 2012)

And the Phrags

From Orchideen Kopf (Germany)
Phrag. caudatum




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

From Ecuagenera (Ecuador)

Phrag.kovachii




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Phrag.hirtzii




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Phrag.Olaf Gruss




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

From Peruflora (Peru)
Phrag.kovachii




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Phrag.Andean Tears




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Phrag.Eumelia Arias




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Apr 16, 2012)

Great buys you made there. 
The Kovachii looks great, Peruflora was sold out the 2 times I seen them this year, did not preorder. 
Only ordered a kovachii X richterii


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, you did some serious purchases there !!!! Some strong plants, great roth; don't miss to show the flowers when open!!! Jean


----------



## Ruli (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks! (To tell the truth, most of them are my daughter's slippers  She is 12, and she paid for them - she asked for money instead of present for birthday, etc. And she's crazy about kovachii, so we preordered them to be sure to have them.)


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 16, 2012)

These are very nice purchases. I particularly love the hybrid which involves the cross of anitum. 

I saw you using single medium for the Paphs. Is that going to be okay for them in the long run?


----------



## Ruli (Apr 16, 2012)

I use semi-hydroponic for most of my orchids. (It's Hydroton in their pots.) I have a few paphs. about a year in s/h, I didn't see any problem. I use Akerne's Rain Mix (like MSU) with reserve osmosis water for the last 2 months, and I saw very good results. So, I hope it'll be OK with the new ones, too. (But I'll keep a close eye on them...)


----------



## quaker (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow!! some lovely plants you bought. Hope all goes well with them and as Jean says don't forget to show us the flowers when they bloom.
Ed


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2012)

As I said on another thread, excellent purchases. To get a Dollgoldi in bloom is almost unheard of! Tell your daughter she is welcome to join us here on the forum.


----------



## Ruli (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you, Eric!
Well, we bought the Dollgoldi with an open flower and a bud, which opened today. Maybe (I hope...) our plant is easier, and we can re-flower it...
As for the roth, of course I'll show the flowers.


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am also experimenting with S/H culture, but I am struggling with paphs, I dontt see so many roots from the plant's base grow out.

Do you have this problem?


----------



## Ruli (Apr 19, 2012)

I didn't check the roots...as far as the plants grow, I don't do it. I have transparent pots, and I don't see many new roots from the outside...but I have a Cattleya, which I thought had only 2-3 new roots in s/h...but I had to change the pot, because I made the hole too low, so I had to water it every day. And it didn't want to come out from its pot. And when it came out, I saw this:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 19, 2012)

My apologies, I meant that I see less roots when I come to repot my paphs from S/H into fresh S/H.

I will try with a higher reservoir for the next repots.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2012)

Fantastic plants you bought. How long have you been growing slippers?


----------



## Ruli (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you,Rick!
I bought my first slipper about 30 years ago from an orchid show. When we moved from Hungary to Greece it came with me. That one lived about 4 years, never bloomed. ( Now I know what mistakes I did, and I have to say, that it was a plant which wanted very much to live  But that time there wasn't Internet, so it was difficult to learn about orchids...)
I tried again with slippers about a year ago, so I'm a beginner with them. 
Untill now they grow nicely, but they don't flower...except my delenatii, which now is in bud :clap: (But I think that most of them possibly are not blooming size yet-even the ones the vendors had as blooming size.)


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2012)

Great looking plants.


----------



## Ruli (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, Dot


----------



## Shiva (May 1, 2012)

Great purchases indeed. wonderful plants.


----------



## Ruli (May 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

